
Show HN: 12Kb open source minimal image editor - lecarore
https://minimage.tk
======
lecarore
I have a shit android phone. I can barely install 3 apps before it's full. So
I made this very simple progressive web app to annotate photos/screenshots
before I send them. Everything happens on the client and it works offline.

It also works on desktop browsers of course. You can paste bitmap data, draw
on it, and right click/copy to have it in the edited form.

Feedback are really welcome. I think it should be split in 2 versions, one
minimal for mobile, and one for screenshot annotation on desktop with more
options (like a "pixelate for privacy" tool, a highlighter tool, etc ..).

Source is accessible here :
[https://github.com/renanlecaro/minimage](https://github.com/renanlecaro/minimage)
(PR and issues are welcome :) )

